# Incontinence



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Anja is 13 and I started her on prion-but she continues to have incontinence issues-I am thinking of using pants -not sure what steps to take and if using pants is cruel-it only seems to happen while I am away-Would appreciate any suggestions-Thanks


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with trying the pants.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Has she been checked for a UTI or other reasons why she's leaking urine? The reason I ask is since the Prion isn't working, maybe there's an underlying health issue causing the leaking.

My dear Mac started leaking urine. I took him to the vet and sadly he had an inoperable soccer sized tumor pressing against his bladder. I've had other dogs leaking urine where the problem was finally determined to be various health issues that were correctable. Prion worked on others.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How are her kidney values?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She has been checked by the vet before she was started on the prion and everything was normal-she was prescribed anti biotics for a UTI -not sure of her kidney values but he said everything was normal


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it possible the antibiotics didn't completely knock out the UTI and that could be causing a problem?


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have this concern right now. The vet put my Mats on meds after diagnosing a UTI and there is no improvement. The vet wants to do all manner of tests again, whereas I think Mats needs a different antibiotic. oh well, another vet bites the dust... I will seek a second opinion this weekend.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you tried Bladder support for dogs. My dog was leaking all over the house and as as I started giving him these it stopped the same week.
21st Century Essetntial Pet Dog Bladder Support | Digestive & Urinary Health | PetSmart


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know if this is helpful but my mother has a hard time knocking out UTIs with antibiotics. She has had to have several cultures done to find the right antibiotic. When cultured and they get her the right one it seems to work.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you Charger and DutchKarin! Very helpful.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive have this issue before with my 8 year old male. After stressful visits with my now old vet, I picked up some cranberry supplement from the holistic pet store and that worked wonders (helped me determine it was more of a UTI).

Plus, Loki also thought it was really tasty!


----------

